# Stena ferry mishap



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

*DFDS ferry mishap*

Mooring accident
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-23014901
further reports show vessel now listing.


----------



## bluemoon (Jul 19, 2009)

DFDS, not Stena.


----------



## LouisB (Dec 23, 2007)

borderreiver said:


> Mooring accident
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-23014901
> further reports show vessel now listing.



Oh dear, oh dear - somebodies day ruined then.


LouisB. (Scribe)


----------



## Boatman25 (May 17, 2010)

No claims bonus gone


----------



## howardws (Aug 15, 2009)

The reports got it wrong as usual - 'The fire service said the ship's crew plugged the hole from inside and built a compartment with watertight doors to stem the leak.' How does one build a compartment with watertight doors?


----------



## stewart4866 (Nov 25, 2006)

howardws said:


> The reports got it wrong as usual - 'The fire service said the ship's crew plugged the hole from inside and built a compartment with watertight doors to stem the leak.' How does one build a compartment with watertight doors?


With great difficulty in times of pressure.


----------



## randcmackenzie (Aug 31, 2005)

howardws said:


> The reports got it wrong as usual - 'The fire service said the ship's crew plugged the hole from inside and built a compartment with watertight doors to stem the leak.' How does one build a compartment with watertight doors?


Could be media speak for 'cement box'?


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day borderrreiver.sm.today.03:07;re:stena ferry mishap.just watched your link.you wonder how that could happen.the owners say it could be a gust of wind?at least no one was hurt,thats good news,have a good day,regards ben27


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

howardws said:


> The reports got it wrong as usual - 'The fire service said the ship's crew plugged the hole from inside and built a compartment with watertight doors to stem the leak.' How does one build a compartment with watertight doors?


I don't know, pile lots and lots and lots of them on the stern and bring the hole out of the water?


----------



## jimthehat (Aug 5, 2006)

At the time of the accident the wind was gusting 35 plus in the harbour.Wonder if the changeover to low sulphur content fuel had anything to do with it/
Ship will now be towed to germany for repairs.

jim


----------



## Julian Calvin (Feb 2, 2011)

Loved one reported eye witness statement. "The ship was 'only just' upright" --- anyone explain what this means!!!!


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Julian Calvin said:


> Loved one reported eye witness statement. "The ship was 'only just' upright" --- anyone explain what this means!!!!


I heard the bystander talking to the reporter it did sound weird but I am sure that when he was asked if the vessel was upright he took it to mean not capsized and said something like "only just it's got quite a heavy list to port".


----------



## jimthehat (Aug 5, 2006)

Ship is now on her way to Bremerhaven to a waiting drydock,company say she should be back in service in a week.

believe she sailed under her own power with a tug standing by.

jim


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Lunchtime local TV news today showed a broken-off vehicle ramp partly submerged alongside the quay and a crumpled walkway bridge near the dolphins. It will probably take longer to restore the shoreside damage than to fix the ship! (Jester)


----------



## pensioner (Apr 29, 2009)

Will the driver get 3points on his license for dangerous driving or just have to take a refresher course and resit his driving test???

Regards


----------



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

Any update on this incident How much damage to the ship why it occurred.


----------

